# Form 2210



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Are there enough US taxpayers here that I can ask a question related to this form ?

Thanks


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Well I see that 11 people have already looked at my question so rather than waste more people's time I'll just ask my question...

Started 2018 taxes. I'm using TurboTax. Form 2210 (in rough numbers)

- we owe 21,000 in taxes
- 85% of that is 18,000
- we had 5500 withheld (IRA rollover)
- we made estimated payments of 30,000
- so we have already paid 35,000 against a 21,000 tax bill.

Yet the form wants me to claim an 85% exemption. We have paid 166 % !!!

Turbotax creates for 2201 and fills it in - but then on final review it tells me to not claim the 85% exemption. That would require me to manually override the form (which I generally try not to do).

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can always ask the question and we'll see who responds.

But I would check the instructions for the form carefully, since they say:



> Use Form 2210 to see if you owe a penalty for underpaying your estimated tax. The IRS will generally figure your penalty for you and you should not file Form 2210. You can, however, use Form 2210 to figure your penalty if you wish and include the penalty on your return. There are some situations in which you must file Form 2210, such as to request a waiver.


There are a few specific circumstances where you MUST file a 2210, but there is supposed to be a flowchart on the top of the form itself to see if you are required to file the form.

Anyhow, that's the sum total of what I know. Let's see if we can flag someone down to fill in further information.


----------

